# Batgirl now in Moebius ensemble



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The new ad shows Batgirl standing higher behind Batman. 
I like how Batman's head tilts up now like the movie poster.
Also like the Aurora style block lettering in yellow. Hope it is that way on the box.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Is this on Frank's Facebook page?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

No, was on a Batman site.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Link to said Batman site?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Showing is better than telling!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here lets make this official

http://culttvman.com/main/batman-news-from-moebius/


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

I got this from Bruce's facebook...
Sorry the resolution isn't better, but it's all I got.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I'd like them to include a Bruce Wayne head for this kit. After all, you have the option of Catwoman sans mask. Anyone else?


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

BatToys said:


> The new ad shows Batgirl standing higher behind Batman.
> I like how Batman's head tilts up now like the movie poster.
> Also like the Aurora style block lettering in yellow. Hope it is that way on the box.


Is there some genuine concern or worry about posting links...

If so,









Why


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> Here lets make this official
> 
> http://culttvman.com/main/batman-news-from-moebius/


Pretty sure it was "official" before being posted there. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

NTRPRZ said:


> I'd like them to include a Bruce Wayne head for this kit. After all, you have the option of Catwoman sans mask. Anyone else?


Because Catwoman didn't always wear her mask.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Batman with a Bruce Wayne head would be rather dumb.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Or perhaps the mask is a separate piece to allow yo to paint Julie's face before putting it on. I know Batman has a fully sculpted Adam West face inside the cowl, with the face mask as a separate piece, to give depth to the eyeholes.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> Batman with a Bruce Wayne head would be rather dumb.


Adam West and Burt Ward were never seen on the show without their masks but the rest of the costume on. Only the screen test I believe was the only time they appeared this way, the original cowl to me was better.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> Batman with a Bruce Wayne head would be rather dumb.


I mentioned that primarily because of the excellent work on Batman's face. It's a dead-on likeness, and it would be cool to see an entire sculpt of Adam's head.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I like how Batman's head is now tilting up higher because it reminds me of the movie poster. Also it looks like he is aspiring and hopeful,


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Does Moebius plan resin parts for the Batman kits like they did with the Bride?

After they release all seven kits individually, I'd like to see a big box set of all seven.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Would be crazy cool if they produced a Green Hornet and kato 
figure set in scale with these figures to round out the series.
Loved the episode where Batman and Robin fought them,
Now that was good T.V.

Fortress


----------

